# Pompano Bite at Pensacola Beach Pier?



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone caught any Pompano at the Pensacola Beach Pier lately? If so, how steady has the bite been? I live in Mississippi and want to come over but don't want to waste the gas if the bite has been slow. Appreciate any reports....Thanks!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Slow man..If you want to come down and catch Pompano Id say wait a month..We caught some the other day but they were very small..


----------

